# All Inclusive N.E.W.



## Aardvark892 (Jan 20, 2018)

I stopped by here today to see if there had been more downloads or any comments on the two race conversions (Star Frontiers and Alternity) I had uploaded.  It dawned on me that since there are stat conversions available for West End Games d6 Star Wars, FASA Star Trek, and Traveller available, it means 2 things:

1) We can finally pit a Star Destroyer against a Galaxy class ship!

2) Oh no... that means that N.E.W. needs conversion info for all the races of Star Wars, Star Trek, and Traveller, too.  Yeesh.  That's going to be a huge project.

Take the good with the bad, I guess!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2018)

I already have the Enterprise and the Star Destroyer...


----------

